# DIY stand



## Flame Angel (Oct 13, 2010)

Is spruce wood strong enough to build a stand for a 120 gallon tank?

Is it hard to stain the wood for a good color?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Absolutely. For ideas, look up Explor3r's thread on his 125G tank, his stand is built with spruce. http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14907

In my experience, spruce takes stain okay, but sometimes the mill glaze has to be sanded off first, or the dyes that they print on the lumber with seeps through. just be very selective with your pieces and when you assemble them.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

howard hughes made an airplane out of spruce, called it the spruce goose. strong enough for plane, should be strong enough for a tank


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Not all spruce is ideal, or equal, and it it is a coarse wood compared to pine. However, pretty much all dimensional construction softwood is spruce, and there are tons of tank stands built out of 2 x 4s out there.


----------

